# Travel Pictures



## mrshadow (May 29, 2011)

Hello,

I started 6 months ago a photography blog called Travel Pictures. On this blog you can find many photos from various places. Here is the link: Travel Pictures | Photos

Also if you have a Facebook account and you have some amazing photos, I welcome you to join our Facebook group which is called PhotoZone and share those photos with our members.

Thanks


----------



## kungfupanda (May 31, 2011)

mark.
I will see it.


----------

